# App drawer



## miheckman (Mar 30, 2012)

So I have had this phone for awile and I have about 15 apps on it and there is no rime or reason to how the apps apper in the app drawer I had a droid that was in abc order

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine is A-Z and I have Zeam Launcher. Maybe the launcher makes the difference?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

I would recommend AppZorter Lite for TouchWiz, it will organize the apps the way you want.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> I would recommend AppZorter Lite for TouchWiz, it will organize the apps the way you want.


I use it too; it's a great app and very simple.


----------



## miheckman (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you guys so much did just what I wanted it to do

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------

